# ISO "memorable" baked beans recipe



## julesthegolfer (May 21, 2013)

I have to bring baked beans to a party and don't like baked beans because they are always too sweet and bland.  Does anyone have a recipe for baked beans that is not very sweet and has a kick to it?  
Thanks!


----------



## salt and pepper (May 21, 2013)

If you find this hard to read, hold down on Ctlr and scroll with your mouse wheel to magnify


----------



## Katie H (May 21, 2013)

I've always had nothing but positive responses when I prepare Baked Beans Quintet.  Surprisingly, they are made up of all canned beans of 5 types.  They aren't as sweet as most and you'd never in a million years expect them to taste so good.  I always use the thickest, smokiest bacon I can find when I make them.

They'd be a good foundation to build on and, even if you don't tinker with them, they stand as a winner on their own.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 21, 2013)

This is a recipe for bland not to sweet baked beans that always appeared at family picnics when I was growing up.

A spoon of Pantry Chili Sauce wakes them up a little but, I prefer them plain.

The leftovers make great sandwiches!

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f83/pantry-chili-sauce-79610.html

*Lillian Bigsby’s Home Baked Beans*

  2 lbs.  Great northern beans or small white beans
  1 cup granulated white sugar
  ½ pound salt pork or bacon
  1 ½ t salt
  ¼ t black pepper
  ½ t baking soda

  Soak beans overnight in water.  Drain beans, cover with fresh water, add baking soda and bring to a boil.  Boil 10 minutes with baking soda and drain.  Add fresh water to cover the beans by approx. 1 inch and bring to a boil.  Reduce heat and simmer slowly until the beans are mushy and begin to break down, approx.  1 ½ -2 hours.  Lillian Bigsby said give them a stir and if you think they are done let them cook another ½ hour!   (You may add additional water while cooking but, try to resist it.)  Stir in sugar, salt and pepper.  Pour into a baking dish and nestle the chunk of salt pork into the beans.  Bake at 325 degrees for approx. 2 to 3 hours, until most of the liquid is absorbed.  The exact timing on these baked beans is difficult.  I have had them come out of the oven perfectly after 1 ½ hours and I have had to bake them the full 3 hours.


----------



## Janet H (May 21, 2013)

This is a recipe I have used with great success - not too sweet, but with a noticeable kick and great flavor depth. Note that while there is some molasses in this, it's not a lot AND it's an important part of the flavor profile. This is a do ahead recipe and will be better the next day.


Spicy Red-Eye Cowboy Baked Beans

Note that I've reduced the molasses just a little for a more savory (less sweet flavor).  Remember not to salt your beans until after they've finished cooking (makes em tough)

    1 lb. dried pinto beans
    3 Tbs. unsalted butter
    1 medium onion, chopped
    2 large cloves garlic, chopped
    1 Tbs. ancho chile powder
    1 tsp. chipotle chile powder
    1 tsp. ground cumin
    1/4 tsp. ground allspice
    Freshly ground black pepper
    6 cups lower-salt beef broth
    1 meaty smoked ham hock
    1 cup brewed coffee
    1/4 cup molasses
    1/3 cup ketchup
    1 Tbs. Worcestershire sauce
    2 sprigs fresh oregano
    1 Tbs. bourbon (optional)
    salt - to taste after cooking has ended.


----------



## pacanis (May 21, 2013)

"Memorable"? 
Interesting choice of words, Jules 

A lot of people like a little sweet to their beans. The trick is to balance it out so they aren't just sweet. BBQ sauce (spicy), powdered mustard, jalapenos, starting with a good smoky bacon or salt pork... all those things will help balance out the molasses, pineapple or whatever you are using that makes them too sweet.


----------

